# Shield and Mace- Right Punch



## MJS (Dec 14, 2006)

1. An attacker at 12 o'clock comes at you with a right step-through punch. 

2. Step your left foot to 10:30 into a left neutral bow facing 1:30 as you cock your left hand at your left hip and your right hand across your body so it is on top your left fist. 

3. Pivot into a horse stance facing 1:30 as you execute a right vertical outward block against your attacker's right arm simultaneous with a left punch to your attacker's right ribs. 

4. Shift into a left forward bow as you execute a right downward outward hammerfist to your attacker's right kidney. 

5. Circle your left hand clockwise and pin your attacker right arm against their own body as you execute a right counterclockwise circle, striking your attacker's face with a right inward looping claw. 

6. Drop into a left close kneel as you execute a right outward hand sword to the back of your attacker's right knee. 

7. Execute a right knife-edge kick to your attacker's left knee. 

8. Cross out.

Variations, likes/dislikes with this technique?


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 14, 2006)

Great Technique. 

This is a 'Bob and Weave' technique - duck and slip to avoid the incoming punch. The vertical outward block is almost a parry, almost a check. 

With the downward hammerfist in (4) we strike the top of the hip bone, rather than the kidney ... and we are probably more in a high wide kneel than just a foward bow. 

We drop our body again at (6), into the Wide Kneel stance, as you describe, but that hand sword is moving on an upward diagonal line. Hopefully this chop actually lifts the leg - or causes the leg to be lifted - so the knife edge kick has a straight line of entry to the opponent's left leg. 

Stay low on that kick.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 14, 2006)

Is there borrowed force in this tech or do you wait to punch after he has completed the step through?
Sean


----------



## Doc (Dec 14, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:


> Is there borrowed force in this tech or do you wait to punch after he has completed the step through?
> Sean



No.


----------



## Seabrook (Dec 15, 2006)

Doc,

Wouldn't you agree that the vertical outward block is more of a guide than a block (borrowed force)? If not, why?

Jamie Seabrook


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 15, 2006)

I look at the vertical outward block more as a strike used in application.

As far as this technique goes. My thoughts (and I could be wrong) are, when I was in Baltimore I seen most people doing this technique as a block & strike at the same time while the attacker was still stepping through with the punch. This could be from your Tatum lineage. Which is where your borrowed force part of the technique comes from. I was taught Shield and Mace differently. 

Michael Edward has mad much mat time with Mr. Planas and that's who I refined my Shield and Mace from. If you re-read his post above, I couldn't have wrote it any better. 

Of course with all our techniques. There's no right or wrong.... just different. That comes from the studio lineage you come from.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 15, 2006)

Doc said:


> No.


Are you doing in wrong if you use borrowed force and hit him before completion of the step-through and Why?
Sean


----------



## Ray (Dec 15, 2006)

My Shield & Mace is a little different:



MJS said:


> 2. Step your left foot to 10:30 into a left neutral bow facing 1:30 as you cock your left hand at your left hip and your right hand across your body so it is on top your left fist.
> 
> 3. Pivot into a horse stance facing 1:30 as you execute a right vertical outward block against your attacker's right arm simultaneous with a left punch to your attacker's right ribs.


Step with left foot into a left neutral bow while executing a left inward parry and a right back-knuckle (threaded over my left forearm) to attacker's temple.

Execute a right 2-finger poke to attacker's right eye.


MJS said:


> 4. Shift into a left forward bow as you execute a right downward outward hammerfist to your attacker's right kidney.
> 
> 5. Circle your left hand clockwise and pin your attacker right arm against their own body as you execute a right counterclockwise circle, striking your attacker's face with a right inward looping claw.


After the hammerfist to kidney, I pivot back to a neutral bow, execute a left downward claw which continues down to check attacker's right arm, then I strike the chin upwardly (upwardly? is there such a word?).  My right upward heel palm continues it's circular motion to go over the head...


MJS said:


> 6. Drop into a left close kneel as you execute a right outward hand sword to the back of your attacker's right knee.


I execute a right hammerfist to back of the right knee.

Exactly the same except for the differences.


----------



## Brian Jones (Dec 15, 2006)

Ray said:


> My Shield & Mace is a little different:
> 
> 
> Step with left foot into a left neutral bow while executing a left inward parry and a right back-knuckle (threaded over my left forearm) to attacker's temple.
> ...


 
I would say that's quite a bit different than the standard shield and mace.  May I ask where your version came from? 

Brian Jones


----------



## Ray (Dec 16, 2006)

Brian Jones said:


> I would say that's quite a bit different than the standard shield and mace.  May I ask where your version came from?


I learned it that way from Mr. Dale Pettit in the late 1980's;  Salt Lake City area.


----------



## Doc (Dec 17, 2006)

Seabrook said:


> Doc,
> 
> Wouldn't you agree that the vertical outward block is more of a guide than a block (borrowed force)?


Yes sir I would. Although you end up in the vertical outward block position, it ultimately ends up being more of a secondary check to the punch than a block.


----------



## Doc (Dec 17, 2006)

Ray said:


> My Shield & Mace is a little different:
> 
> 
> Step with left foot into a left neutral bow while executing a left inward parry and a right back-knuckle (threaded over my left forearm) to attacker's temple.
> ...



I've seen essentially this version before. Properly executed it can be quite effective, and the hammerfist at the correct angle is very effective.


----------



## Ray (Dec 17, 2006)

Doc said:


> I've seen essentially this version before. Properly executed it can be quite effective, and the hammerfist at the correct angle is very effective.


Thanks for that Dr. C.

(Ever since I left my original teacher back in 1992 I've visited several schools and seen different versions of almost everything. For a long while it gave me an inferiority complex).


----------



## Seabrook (Dec 18, 2006)

Doc said:


> Yes sir I would. Although you end up in the vertical outward block position, it ultimately ends up being more of a secondary check to the punch than a block.


 
Ok, I must have misunderstood one of the initial responses. 

That is how I teach it as well.....thanks.


----------



## MJS (Dec 18, 2006)

jfarnsworth said:


> As far as this technique goes. My thoughts (and I could be wrong) are, when I was in Baltimore I seen most people doing this technique as a block & strike at the same time while the attacker was still stepping through with the punch.


 
This is the way that I learned it, with the simultaneous block/strike.  Everybody that I've ever seen do this tech. has been that way as well.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 19, 2006)

MJS said:


> This is the way that I learned it, with the simultaneous block/strike. Everybody that I've ever seen do this tech. has been that way as well.


Thats the way I learned it as well.
Sean


----------



## Monadnock (Dec 19, 2006)

I learned it as left neutral bow/left inward parry
left froward bow, right vertical outward (check)
horse stance with the lefgt punch to ribs, right vertical outward position remains a (check)

kinda like protecting fans


----------

